# Trailer Questions...



## coxtshane (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey everyone!
Do you have a second to help a veteran-owned startup? We’re creating a new platform to make it easier for trailer owners and renters to connect with one another.
Please share your thoughts on how something like this might best help you.
Thank you so much!


----------



## ENIAC (Mar 27, 2021)

If you mean info that would be important to me as a renter, then, in the order they occur to me: 

State, town, zip code where the trailer lives

Brand & model

Number of horses

Slant or straight

Bumper or GN

If bumper, what ball size

Coupler height when the trailer is level

For GN: Height of the very bottom of the manger when the trailer is level. (1)

Inside height & width

Full or partial divider

Dressing room or not

If dressing room, how many saddle racks and bridle hooks

Empty weight

Max load

Ramp or step-up

Side ramp?

Top vents?

Breakaway chains included?

Electric brakes or surge

Connector style. If 7-way, is the wiring SAE, or RV Standard

Spare tire & rim included?
(1) I don't know if that's the formal term for the forward part of a GN, that high shelf where people toss sleeping bags and so on. It's important to know how high off the ground the bottom of that thing is when the trailer's sitting level. Trailer coupler height off the ground (measured at the socket center) and manger-bottom height off the ground are intimately related to the truck's ball height and bed-rail height. The wrong geometry here (too-little clearance) can spell disaster on wavy road (or off-road) surfaces.

That's about all I've got. There's probably lots more.

BTW, thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Insurance? Liability? This goes for both sides. If you or your horse does damage or if something happens (part breaking, floor collapsing) and your horse or you or your vehicle is injured/damaged


----------



## coxtshane (Mar 30, 2021)

ENIAC said:


> If you mean info that would be important to me as a renter, then, in the order they occur to me:
> 
> State, town, zip code where the trailer lives
> 
> ...





ENIAC said:


> If you mean info that would be important to me as a renter, then, in the order they occur to me:
> 
> State, town, zip code where the trailer lives
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your input. I'm actually just the project intern, but our founder/my boss is a former U.S. Marine. I'll be sure to pass on your message to him.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

QtrBel said:


> Insurance? Liability? This goes for both sides. If you or your horse does damage or if something happens (part breaking, floor collapsing) and your horse or you or your vehicle is injured/damaged


That's my first thought. As soon as money changes hands, it's a commercial transaction. Good idea, but could be complicated to set up. Maybe something like an AirBNB for horse trailers? 

Other than the list above, I'd want to know what year it is. Colour might matter to some people - though I assume you'd want pictures, but still. I've seen trailers in whacky colours like hot pink. 

Flooring would be important to me. Most trailers have rubber mats inside, but I've seen some with nothing but wooden floors. 

Who looks after biosecurity? In other words, trailers would have to be sanitized both ways which would involve a thorough interior and exterior wash to kill any transmissible equine (or other if you allow transport of other animals) diseases.


----------

